

RubyMonk – Free, interactive tutorials to help you discover Ruby idioms - lobo_tuerto
https://rubymonk.com/

======
nocdib
I just stumbled upon Ruby Monk two days ago and loved it. I've done some Ruby
in the past and needed a refresher. CodeSchool seemed very disjointed, even
for someone who isn't a beginner. Ruby Monk takes you through the basics
without dragging it out and logically progresses so that you're never at a
point and wondering how you got there or what it has to do with what you
learned before.

Ruby Monk has the perfect formula for self-paced language learning.

------
fokinsean
This site seems awesome! The only thing that is confusing is that there
doesn't seem to be a 'next lesson' button anywhere. I had to go into 'Library
-> View Contents' to see all of the lessons.

~~~
jasim
fokinsean, there is a 'Next' button in the sticky footer on every lesson. Hope
that helps.

~~~
fokinsean
thanks!

------
doomspork
By far my favorite resource for learning Ruby, still the first link I share
with anyone looking to learn. Personally I like that it is rather to-the-
point, I find most sites to be too wordy.

------
nitrogen
Note to tomc1985: it looks like your posts are all dead going back a very long
time (years). Could be a mistake, or an ancient comment; might be worth
contacting the HN management.

\---

 _tomc1985 59 minutes ago [dead]

Yukihiro Matsumoto Creator of Ruby "I am having fun learning Ruby at
[http://rubymonk.com](http://rubymonk.com). I like this type of lessons ;-)"

Huh? This is the guy who wrote the language. Weirdest endorsement ever..._

